# Outlook 2007: cannot load personal free/busy data (no exchange server)



## schmeel (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm running Outlook 2007 on Vista. Recently I started getting these problems:

1. Pop-up from the system tray icon, "Cannot load personal free/busy data.".

2. In Outlook, if I click "Calendar", it says "Cannot display the folder". If I click Contacts, I get a popup warning "Could not read the calendar".

I'm NOT using an Exchange server. For email I'm using Google Apps and IMAP, and email is working fine.

As a result I can't look at my calendar, and can't look at meeting invites, and can't create new meetings.

Does anyone have ideas how I can fix this?


NOTE: the system tray problem also results in a Warning in the Event Log:

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Outlook" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">25</EventID> 
<Level>3</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-06-15T13:00:38.000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>23404</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>Application</Channel> 
<Computer>schmeel</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data>Cannot load personal free/busy data.</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

click start -> start search -> type outlook /CleanFreeBusy and press enter.
this will cleanup outlook


----------



## schmeel (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, I should have mentioned that I have tried that. It results in a popup "Cannot clean your free/busy information on the server". I'm not using an exchange server:

/cleanfreebusy

Clears and regenerates free/busy information. This switch can be used only when you are able to connect to the server running Exchange.

I've tried /cleanprofile and /cleanreminders just in case...


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

what about opening outlook in safe mode

have you tried to export all your calendar items and then clean up your calendar


----------



## nhamad (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone figured out how to fix this, I am having the same issue right now. I do not know how to open outlook in safe mode. I am using ACT which also copies information from its calendar to Outlook, but its been working fine until today. No idea how to fix this.


----------

